# Sector P/E ratios



## ljf123 (28 August 2013)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can find the ratios and yield averages by sector, in particular materials? Or even the ASX averages? P/E ratios, yield % etc??

is there any online resource for this?

any help much appreciated, gotta get this assignment done.

cheers


----------



## McLovin (28 August 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think it's in the Weekend AFR.


----------



## skc (28 August 2013)

This from the fin review yesterday.





http://www.afr.com/Blogs/Markets Today#07fd3086-0f73-11e3-a202-db20298cd6af

You can also work it out for yourself using the shares table from AFR.

http://www.afr.com/whats_in_a_table/


----------



## McLovin (28 August 2013)

skc said:


> This from the fin review yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 54091
> 
> ...




I didn't know they were available in xls! Nice.


----------



## skc (28 August 2013)

McLovin said:


> I didn't know they were available in xls! Nice.




You don't even need a subscription to use them either.


----------

